# Dowels/joinery or fasteners for a patio chair?



## channeleaton (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning, Jocks!

I'm currently recreating plans for a patio chair set and was wondering if it would be better to put this project together using dowels/joinery or screws/bolts. Obviously these things will live outside. How well do dowels/joints survive outside?

Here's a pic of the design:


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I think dowels and the appropriate glue would be strong enough, but I personally like the look of bolts on outdoor furniture. For me, it would come down tot he look I am going for.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Marcus that either would be perfectly fine.

Personally, just for the look, I would use countersunk screws/bolts with wood button caps.


----------



## channeleaton (Dec 5, 2012)

I do like the look of those button caps.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pocket screws with different species plugs.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Avoid putting screws into end grain. They will not hold.

Pocket screws can solve this problem. In some locations
the holes are ugly, in others they don't show.

Dowels are sturdy when used appropriately. The rungs
in the chair backs would be good to dowel. Screws
through the outside are not a good idea. Screws
though two long grain parts are no problem.

I used dowels and screws in the bench below. I may
have used some pocket holes on the inside. Where
you see the plugs there are screws. Everything else
is doweled.


----------



## john200 (Jan 19, 2010)

When I built my outdoor furniture I used mortise and tenon, with doweling and finished with gorilla glue.
Good luck


----------

